# RedHat 9 network driver installation



## seubanks (Oct 14, 2004)

I am brand new to LINUX . I have successfully installed Redhat 9 (shrike) and I am trying to install a network driver on a Dell Latitude D600 laptop. I have downloaded the driver (Broadcom version 7.3.5) from the Broadcom website and have it on a CD as a zip file with following files contained:

(zipfile) bcm5700-7.3.5.tar.gz
bcm5700-7.3.5-1.src.rpm
Distrib.txt
Readme.txt

I am stuck at this point and have scowered the Internet looking for some text on how to proceed but could not find anything. I could not open the readme file. Please help.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I downloaded the file and was able to open up the readme file. Here's the instructions that are located inside the file:



> Installing Source RPM Package
> =============================
> 
> The following are general guidelines for installing the driver. Refer to
> ...


You have 2 different files available to you. So, which one you use is up to you. The instructions talk about using either one. If one doesn't work for you, try the other.


----------

